# home made wood lathe chuck



## lumer (Nov 1, 2011)

has anyone ever made a homemade chuck for a wood lethe, i need to sand some bowls i made and dont want to spend $300 .00 or so to use it twice


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Attach them to a face plate.

Or if you just have to have a chuck, you don't have to spend $300.
I got my WoodRiver chuck from Woodcraft for about $80.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you trying to sand in/out side of bowl and how is it mounted on the lathe now?

Plenty examples of jam & donut chucks on the web. Also many You-tube videos showing how it is done.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.php?catid=9


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going to make this sometime in the near future, though it's more for the outside of the bowl:

http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2010/10/17/how-to-make-a-longworth-chuck/

You could also consider one of the utility grip four jaw chucks from PSI for $89. I just got mine, and though I haven't used it much, it seems to work well plus it comes with a cole jaw set:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html


----------

